# Wyeast 3655 Belgian Schelde Ale



## scrumpy (15/4/10)

I've got a belgian pale in the ferm fridge at the moment, fermenting with 3655, 

Its a bit late now but i was wondering if any other brewers here have had any success with this strain??

so far it seems to be slow starter and fermenter...

got high hopes for this brew, gonna be on tap at the missus 30th bash.


----------



## neonmeate (15/4/10)

i've got one fermenting right now with it, and one i'm brewing tomorrow to throw on the cake. (and have brewed a couple of beers back when it was first released too). no problems as far as i can see with getting going - healthy krausen and all proceeding according to plan, but ive had mine at ambient (about 20-21C most of the time) - i think the ones i did three years ago were also in the low 20s. perhaps it doesn't like cold temps? how cold have you got it in the fridge?


----------



## Bizier (15/4/10)

I used one pack of it and was very happy with the balance of the esters.
I did let it get warm at the end in an attempt to get a case swap beer to dry out in time, and it got a definite peanut-like bitter-ish character that I was not happy with, and could only put down to autolysis (I tasted some near the yeast when transferring and thought I'd have to tip the lot). I'd definitely use it again though.


----------



## scrumpy (15/4/10)

neonmeate said:


> i've got one fermenting right now with it, and one i'm brewing tomorrow to throw on the cake. (and have brewed a couple of beers back when it was first released too). no problems as far as i can see with getting going - healthy krausen and all proceeding according to plan, but ive had mine at ambient (about 20-21C most of the time) - i think the ones i did three years ago were also in the low 20s. perhaps it doesn't like cold temps? how cold have you got it in the fridge?



Ive got the fridgemate set at 20deg...


----------



## neonmeate (16/4/10)

what was yer OG, grist, mash temp etc? using 2 kg of carapils or something?

edit: i just checked the gravity of mine, it's been 7 days at 20 and it's gone down from 1055 to 1010, and i didn't use a starter or aerate at all... don't think you'll have a problem

i really like the taste of this yeast! really exaggerates the malt.


----------



## manticle (21/4/12)

Just a bump.

About to put down a big belgian pale of sorts and have ardennes and schelde at my disposal.

Normally brew this beer with forbidden fruit but thought I'd try something different.

Type: All grain
Size: 22 liters
Color: 13 HCU (~9 SRM) 
Bitterness: 32 IBU
OG: 1.087
FG: 1.012
Alcohol: 9.6% v/v (7.6% w/w)
Grain: 6kg Wey Bohemian Pilsner
2kg Wey Munich
300g Briess victory
500g Wheat malt
Mash: 70% efficiency 
TEMP: 55/62/68/72/78
TIME: 5/10/50/10/10
2-3 decoctions
Boil: 90 minutes, SG 1.056, 34 liters
Hops: 30g Saaz (5.2% AA, 60 min.)
30g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Saaz (5.2% AA, 10 min.)
10g Styrian Goldings (3.5% AA, 10 min.)

Dry hop with 1g/L styrians, salts and acid to mash and sparge as needed.

Any advice on results of schelde from those who've used it? Anyone used both and has a preference?


----------

